# Baby after 14 miscarriages, 1 stillbirth, and 1 death at 2 wks



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/892332-mum-after-16-tries-i-finally-got-the-baby-i-wanted

/links


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

What a wonderful story. Congratulations to the couple ans welcome to the world baby Mia Shannon.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

How did they keep hoping? Amazing.


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

the same story in the Daily Mail said she'd had a couple of strokes before the age of 30 because of the stress. I am in no way surprised. Glad they both got a happy ending/happy beginning.


----------

